# Dividers for ED Red Silicone Mold?



## katsntx (Aug 29, 2014)

It doesn't look like ED offers dividers for their RED molds.  Does anyone know where I can get a set that will fit this mold?  Yes, I guess I could make them, just curious if I could buy a set.


----------



## Meganmischke (Aug 29, 2014)

There is an etsy shop that carries them called The Great Soap Shop.


----------



## lsg (Aug 29, 2014)

I got mine from etsy.


----------



## Jencat (Aug 29, 2014)

I got mine from The Great Soap Shop on etsy.  Unfortunately I haven't had time to use them yet, but they seem well made.


----------



## Meganmischke (Aug 29, 2014)

I haven't used mine either I will say that the dividers do not make exactly equal sections if you use the 3 or 4 section options.


----------



## elmtree (Aug 29, 2014)

I just bought some at 3 this morning lol. I got them from the great soap shop on etsy. They look awesome!


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 29, 2014)

Yes- the Great Soap Shop. Wonderful service and wonderful dividers. I used mine for the first time a few weeks ago, and at the risk of sounding redundant, they work _wonderfully!_  I want to buy her wavy dividers next.


 IrishLass


----------



## katsntx (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks, All.  I will check out The Great Soap Shop.  And Irishlass, the wavy ones sound interesting!


----------

